# Potencia Apogee, que opinan?



## mts204 (Oct 27, 2011)

Amigos, quisiera conocer sus opiniones de esta potencia.

Tengo un par de bafles armados con Selenium 15pw3 + ST304 + D250-x este parlante es de 250wRMS, la potencia que estoy viendo y me gusta es Apogee P900 que tira 300w por canal en 8Ohms.

Ustedes que opinan, es de buena calidad esa potencia? a mi lo que mas me interesa es la calidad de sonido, claro. 

Otra que vi, (mas barata jej) es una SKPPro700w. 

Bueno quisiera por favor que alguien me aconseje, opine, recomiende o cuente su experiencia con alguna potencia del estilo.. 

Gracias, saludos!!


----------

